# My 20H Build...



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

This thread is just for a little documenting in the hopes that maybe some of you can catch me doing something wrong (which hopefully won't happen). If you do see something wrong please feel free to tell me....

What I have so far as of 8/29:
20H Standard Glass
Junglebox 20H Conversion Kit
2 Gallons Hydroton
Oak Leaf Litter
2 foot(or so) manazinta branches
2 gallons of JungleBoxes viv soil mix
2 Gallons coconut husk chips
Great Stuff
a 70 watt max clip on shop light
60 watt 6500k 800 lumen CFL's (and a timer)
Fiberglass Window Screen

Today I soaked the tank in diluted bleach and rinsed it really well. I havent got my junglebox order in yet, hopefully tomorrow. Now I have a question:

Will the coconut husk chips work well enough in the typical great stuff+silicone background?

PS: Pics soon


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I think the coco fiber that comes in the bricks works a lot better than the chips. It is a lot smaller and covers up the silicone much better.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Do you think I could make it work anyways? I'm not too keen on having to waste those chips as mulch


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

You could always use them in your springtail cultures. They are supposed to be great for that. A single brick of coco fiber covered my entire background on my 29 gallon viv with some left over. It's worth it to get one because it will look so much nicer than having big chunks of the chips sticking out of the back of the viv.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

I agree, use the husk for springs, or mix it in w/ your soil... The coco fiber really will look a TON better. That way you're not wasting any material, and you're only looking at 5-6 bucks for coco fiber brick. 

I myself use the husk for both my springs and substrate mixes.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Its not so much money, but rather the fact that I dont want to have to wait and get something else shipped. Would Petco or a garden store have it?


----------



## gbeauvin (Aug 3, 2010)

Wallace Grover said:


> Its not so much money, but rather the fact that I dont want to have to wait and get something else shipped. Would Petco or a garden store have it?


My Petco had a brick of cocofiber stuff for $4.

-GB


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh, problem solved then.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Yep Petco/Petsmart both have it, and many garden centers have it as well.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Bah, my order still isn't here. At least i got the aquarium sterilized. 

Quick question, after I washed the tank it got a few light stains (nothing major, just everday type things) like a car window does after it rains. Is it best to take a wet cloth and rub around in circular motions, and dry in the same way but with a dry cloth?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I just dampen a paper towel and give it a rub. Don't worry too much about glass stains, as the frogs are going to be mucking the whole tank up.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Well, the guys at Jungle Box were real nice and because the order was delayed they bumped it up into priority mail. It came today, beautifully packaged with lots of paper and styrofoam to protect the delicate conversion kit parts inside.

Sadly, though, the people at USPS must have gave me their special VIP treatment. It looked as if a cow rolled halfway over our package and a mule drop kicked it to our door. How kind: if only the shattered pane of glass inside was showcased more prominently, I would hate for their good work to go missed

Anyways, I'll shoot the people at jungle-box an e-mail and see what they can do.

In other news: in lieu of Petcos $1 a gallon sale I thought I might buy another aquarium to convert to a vert (20H) and do a layer of river rock over a layer of aquarium made soil for plants, then put 2-3" of water in the bottom. Then I would do the ole great stuffing of pots onto the back and create a wetland type biotope for hyla cinerea. Would that work? But I still haven't decided what I want to do with my main viv though...


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Wallace Grover said:


> Well, the guys at Jungle Box were real nice and because the order was delayed they bumped it up into priority mail. It came today, beautifully packaged with lots of paper and styrofoam to protect the delicate conversion kit parts inside.
> 
> Sadly, though, the people at USPS must have gave me their special VIP treatment. It looked as if a cow rolled halfway over our package and a mule drop kicked it to our door. How kind: if only the shattered pane of glass inside was showcased more prominently, I would hate for their good work to go missed
> 
> ...


Ouch, I just ordered my 20H conversion kits from jungle box, I hope they don't take too long with the order. If they do though it's no big deal I'm not in any rush. Sucks they got crushed in the mail though...


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Mitch said:


> Ouch, I just ordered my 20H conversion kits from jungle box, I hope they don't take too long with the order. If they do though it's no big deal I'm not in any rush. Sucks they got crushed in the mail though...


Yeah. I'm sure it doesn't happen that often though.

Today I plan on great stuffing the background. Any tips on how I should go about doing so or do I just go at it?

BTW: Would it be a bad idea to not put incoporate pots in the background?


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Check out my build and see what I did with the pots.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Ok, I'm going to great stuff the tank today. I just have 2 questions: is it ok to tape the wood to the side then great stuff over the tape and leave it?

also, I'm still not sure if I should carve a niche for my orchid pots (they have holes in the bottom) or just great stuff them in? Please respond because I really want to get this done today!!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't see why you couldn't GS over the tape. I've never done it but seems to me that it would be fine.

IMO, most orchids do better mounted to wood than in pots in terrariums, due to the high humidity. Most do not want their roots to stay wet. Personally, I think they look cooler that way too.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Wallace Grover said:


> Ok, I'm going to great stuff the tank today. I just have 2 questions: is it ok to tape the wood to the side then great stuff over the tape and leave it?
> 
> also, I'm still not sure if I should carve a niche for my orchid pots (they have holes in the bottom) or just great stuff them in? Please respond because I really want to get this done today!!


Don't rush this, it will look MUCH nicer if you take your time and plan everything out carefully .


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

frogface said:


> I don't see why you couldn't GS over the tape. I've never done it but seems to me that it would be fine.
> 
> IMO, most orchids do better mounted to wood than in pots in terrariums, due to the high humidity. Most do not want their roots to stay wet. Personally, I think they look cooler that way too.


Oh, hehe, I should have mentioned. They aren't actual orchids but the type of pot was named "Orchid Pot" it's basically just the small terracotta pots but with a little wider mouth and 4 small holes on the bottom...


Mitch said:


> Don't rush this, it will look MUCH nicer if you take your time and plan everything out carefully .


Yeah, but it's so addicting


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Ooh ok

In my experience, carving GS is a pain. I'd try to GS them in. Just go easy and to little bits at a time around the pot, so the GS doesn't swallow them up


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Ok, will do. One last question though: I don't have to silicone the back glass in order for the GS to stick, do I?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

You don't have to if you put the GS on in small amounts. If it goes on thickly, it will pull back from the glass. But, it doesn't take long to squeeze a little silicone on and smear it around. I've heard that it does help with keeping the GS on the glass. A thin layer of silicone should dry pretty quickly. 

I did one tank with a piece of foam board glued to the glass and GS on top of that. It worked great. Another I did with just GS on glass. It pulled away in the center and some around the edges. I had to cut it away and silicone in the gaps to make it frog safe. That said, I put the GS on too thick in that tank and I believe that lead to the pulling back.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Hmm, ok, will do...


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

I siliconed it about 4 hours ago and spread it quite thin. Do you think its cured and ready for a layer of GS?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I'd say if it doesn't stick to your hand it's probably good to go. However, when you get around to putting frogs in there, make sure it has all cured to the point that it has no smell. For me, that was 2 or 3 days.

Not to say that you should put frogs in there in 2 to 3 days. Just not before the smell has gone away. Most recommend letting the tank 'age' a bit before adding frogs.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh, don't worry, I won't put anything in there for a month or 2 so I can get the plants established.

PS: This is a praying mantis biotope btw...


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Ok, here it is before and after the great stuff:











(for some reason the first one will only show up as a thumbnail)


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Looks good. Hard to see that small pic though


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

frogface said:


> Looks good. Hard to see that small pic though


For some reason the link won't work on this forum. The pictures a little blurry anyways, but here's a better version: http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=18870


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Says I need permission...


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

frogface said:


> Says I need permission...


Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok now I see it! Do you have pics of your mantis? I love those


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Actually, I don't have one yet. But I definitely will post them once I get one. Do I need to carve the great stuff in order for the silicone to stick to it?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Wallace Grover said:


> Actually, I don't have one yet. But I definitely will post them once I get one. Do I need to carve the great stuff in order for the silicone to stick to it?


Not in my experience. Some say it sticks better if the shiny surface is cut off. For me, it's a pain either way so I say do whatever is easiest.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

So I added the coco-fiber to water in a pail, and I'm going to let that sit overnight. Tomorrow I'll paint the gorilla glue (I decided to go with this instead of silicone cuz it's supposed to stick to the shiny surface better) and finish off the background.

I also got a lovely log that I baked and am now freezing...


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I think the coco fiber needs to be dry in order for it to stick to the back ground. I don't know if its the same with Gorilla glue though.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Gg actually needs moisture to cure, so I don't have to dry the fiber. But it's hard to really tell if I'm "painting" it on well, since it's mostly clear...


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Ugh, this gorilla glue is a pain right in the ass. It's sooo hard to tell whether you have good coverage or not because when you brush it on it pretty much is clear. I got the first coat on last night (luckily it cures in only a few hours) so this morning I did some touch ups on the top (which meant practically half of the surfaces didn't get a good enough coating apparently). I may have to settle for a few bits of GS showing through though, and just cover those up with moss...


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm *this* close to just slapping some clay on the back wall or using silicone. I can't get the surfaces covered worth crap with gorilla glue. I'm never using it again


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

That sucks, but at least we know it doesn't work too well. I would just finish the rest up with silicone and call it a day.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

I washed the tank and am going to let it dry.

Now tomorrow or the next day I'm going to use silicone instead of gorilla glue. I would advise anyone to stay away from the stupid crap, it doesn't work worth shit...


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Mmmk, I got about 1/4-1/5 covered with black GE2 doors and windows silicone and great stuff. I'm going to take it slow and do a little bit more every 2 days just to make sure the silicone is nice and cured...

PS: Is it ok to pat the coco fiber a tiny bit just to make sure it gets "in" the silicone?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Not only 'pat' it, smoosh it in really good, or it will fall off when it dries.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Whhhhhy meeeee. Well, hopefully it will work still even though I didn't use a ton of pressure...


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I would usually lay a good 1/2" layer of cocofiber on top of it so i could pat it down with some good pressure and not get silicone all over my hands. That way got me the best coverage... otherwise I always ended up with bare spots. Also, did you make sure to dry out the fiber really well?

Anyway, I just kinda skimmed through the thread real quick and one tip for the future... instead of using tape to hold stuff temporarily I would recommend hot glue. It sets quick so you can hold stuff in place while you do your hardscaping and if you are just covering it up anyway you dont have to worry about it looking funky.

And one last thing to add... Coco husk Chips can look really good on a background IMO. Sean Stew put them to good use in this thread: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/19458-making-pdf-vertical-tank-101-a.html but he did mix it with fiber as well.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Oooh, that does look good. I have 2 gallons of the stuff and I couldn't figure out exactly how to use it, so maybe I can incorporate it in the background. I put the fiber in the oven but it wasn't really bone dry, but still fairly dry. 

I may just take a break for a week to clear my mind and do it all over...


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Look for the big unveiling tonight on members vivariums and projects!!


----------

